# Abdominal/Pelvic CT Scan



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

I have an abdominal/pelvic CT scan scheduled for next Monday and I'm really worried about it because I have to drink so much barium before hand, plus get injected with dye. Has anyone had this test? How bad is it? Is it worth going through? My nerves are just about shot from going through so many tests and x-rays. (I'm obviously having a problem with anticipatory anxiety!!)


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I had this last April and it wasnt bad at all. I had to drink tons of barium which wasnt that bad. They put dye into the IV at one point during the test and I had a hot flash from it but that was it. I think the dye (contrast) outlines things even better. I had alot of gas after the test, someone else I know did too but other than that it wasnt bad. Make sure you drink alot of water/fluids afterwards cause barium can be very constipating. I am not good with tests/proceedures but this one was nothing


----------



## DonGilbert (Jan 14, 2003)

I had this too and it was not bad. I am very afraid of needles so the IV was not pleasent but the test did not last long at all. If I may ask why are you having the test?


----------



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

Thanks - it is reassuring to hear that the test isn't too difficult to go through. The reason my doctor has ordered it is because I'm having a lot of trouble with abdominal pain in my small intestine area, spasming sensations, and extra pain and nausea during my menstrual cycle. I think she wants to check for any cysts, tumors, or scar tissue that might be causing problems.


----------



## LaurieJ (Sep 3, 2002)

I had three abdominal / pelvic CTs done a few years ago. Each time I had the IV contrast and the oral contrast. None of the procedures were that bad - no bad effects even the one I did as an emergency (though I was pretty drugged up for that one). The burning sensation from the IV contrast is the only disconcerting thing....you feel like you peed in your pants! (but you really haven't - just remember to go right before they take you in otherwise all that drink will hit you - right when you can't get up!). I wanted to mention this to you in case the techs forget. Otherwise it was one of the easiest diagnostic tests that I had - easier even than the transvaginal ultrasound.Good Luck!!!


----------



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

Well, I made it through this test and I'm glad I went ahead and had it done. It revealed the source of some of my digestive woes - SMA Syndrome. (This is a partial obstruction of the third part of the duodenum by the superior mesenteric artery.)The test itself wasn't too bad - the iodine dye does cause a funny burning sensation. I especially felt it in my throat area. It also made me sneeze a lot but I didn't develop hives from it.The barium really irritated my stomach this time -I think it was partly because they gave me orange flavor. I've had the vanilla flavor for other tests and it did not cause the burning, ulcer-like irritation I felt with the orange flavor.


----------



## LaurieJ (Sep 3, 2002)

MariaM,I am happy that you went through the procedure and that it wasn't so bad!Now that you have an explanation of what may be causing your problems, did they offer you a solution? Or is it another one of those "you just have to live with it" conditions?


----------



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

LaurieJ,Luckily, the SMA Syndrome should resolve as I gain more weight. It is due to my significant weight loss over the past year. The challenge is to try to gain weight with all of these stomach problems!!


----------

